# Traitor or Not for bringing in islamic "refugees"?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The HDAIC (Head Dumb-Ass In Charge) of Germany, Angela Merkel in her New Years speech recognized that the islamists that she has taken into Germany are responsible for attacks/death/destruction of property. Yet she doubled down on her plan to take more of these jihadists.

WTF?!? These policies have caused mini SHTF throughout the world. When will something be done to stop this?

But my question to you:

Is an elected leader of a country a Traitor of their country for bringing in these islamic so called "refugees" ? I vote YES.

Merkel: ?We are stronger than terrorism? | Germany | DW.COM | 31.12.2016


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Things have changed. Letting anyone in to a country these days who will not or cannot make a country a better place is...insane and yes, treasonous.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

All the Western nations are led by traitors. They don't see that way, as they swear allegiance to no nation. Disorganized and splintered cultures are ripe for tyranny, and that is the goal.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

She is another Obama can not admit s was wrong.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

When my grandparents immigrated to this country, they learned English, swore allegiance to the United State and became citizens and assimilated to our culture and became working taxpayers, they raised nine children without any government assistance. The way immigration is done today is treasonous to this country and those that advocate this behavior need to be held accountable, the Obama administration has an underlying agenda then just a humanitarian agenda, he want the United States to be a Muslim nation, sorry, not on my watch, Barack....to bad if I offend anyone, suck it up and get over it. Happy New Year.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Of coarse they are traitors. I have been saying it for years. Any leader who willingly brings in a known enemy who's only stated purpose is the killing of that country's people and it's way of life is nothing but a traitor. The definition of Traitor in every dictionary should include as examples pictures of Oblunder, Merkel, and the rest of these so called leaders that betrayed their country and their people.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

it's double the threat the way that the "organized" immigration is being run - rubber stamping everything with the Obammy landrush on - get em' in the door before Trump takes over ....

not even mentioning the pulled border security and the open door wanderings of the illegals ....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The leaders should be charged and held accountable for each crime and death. As they are direct accomplices by their actions. It's their decision and theirs alone so there lies the responsibility.

Put up some refugee camp overseas if you have to help them out. If they would have actually stood up and fought for themselves it maybe a different story. I don't feel pity for sheep or less.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Congress is just as responsible. They have failed to do anything about it. The firing squads should be cleaning the gun barrels.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

These fools are so worried about being "Progressive" they are cutting off their nose to spite their face. Or more appropriately cutting off their own heads to spite their bodies.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Germans are still full of guilt about WW2, which turned most of Europeans into refugees.. I suspect this guilt is the driving force behind Angela Merkel's open doors insanity. She mocked Vladimir Putin who said that these type of refugees are like rabid dogs, they will keep on biting your hand, no matter how much you feed them, they will never change or truly integrate into society with respect for local culture or traditions. They will destroy you in the end. Now her people are paying the price for her foolishness, she's also paying for new commers' classes on how not to rape local women and that "no" actually means "no".
Is she a traitor? Her government supported her policies, just one person would never be able to implement this alone.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

She is a traitor and an enemy of her country. The US should pull all military support out of Germany, demand Trillions in payment for years of defense of Germany and of course, remove all "refugees" from the US.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Germans are still full of guilt about WW2, which turned most of Europeans into refugees.. I suspect this guilt is the driving force behind Angela Merkel's open doors insanity. She mocked Vladimir Putin who said that these type of refugees are like rabid dogs, they will keep on biting your hand, no matter how much you feed them, they will never change or truly integrate into society with respect for local culture or traditions. They will destroy you in the end. Now her people are paying the price for her foolishness, she's also paying for new commers' classes on how not to rape local women and that "no" actually means "no".
> Is she a traitor? Her government supported her policies, just one person would never be able to implement this alone.


Merkel was born in 54; she has no memory of WWII. As a matter of fact, I didn't notice any national guilt when I was stationed in Germany throughout the 80s.
There's no reason for England, Spain or France to share that guilt, but they are also swimming in adherents to the religion of oppression and death.
All these governments understand the consequences of flooding their nations with Muslims. They know it means the death of their own cultures. The realize is means that the indigenous people will be replaced, and that they will be raped, murdered and persecuted as it happens.

Lebanon is their future. Lebanon, once known as the French Riviera of the Middle East, was carved out as the Christian enclave in a sea of Muslims. Today, the Christians are the persecuted minority.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Slippy said:


> She is a traitor and an enemy of her country. The US should pull all military support out of Germany, demand Trillions in payment for years of defense of Germany and of course, remove all "refugees" from the US.


I'm sorry but only Putin would have the "balls" to do something like that. If US did this, they would lose most of their Euro allies, which I know US cares very much about. Putin got handed his hat so he told everyone to screw themselves and acts accordingly 

Wow this beer is making me talk dirty.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@Denton , this national guilt seems to be engrained into German society, even Putin has commended on it, he used to be stationed in East Germany for years. I saw a German documentary a few years back where even modern teens were commenting on how embarrassed they were about WW2 and when some of them travel abroad they say that they're Austrian rather than German. This documentary was about children of former nazi soldiers, members of gestapo and others. I don't remember if I saw a Russian or English version of it but it exists.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> @Denton , this national guilt seems to be engrained into German society, even Putin has commended on it, he used to be stationed in East Germany for years. I saw a German documentary a few years back where even modern teens were commenting on how embarrassed they were about WW2 and when some of them travel abroad they say that they're Austrian rather than German. This documentary was about children of former nazi soldiers, members of gestapo and others. I don't remember if I saw a Russian or English version of it but it exists.


I just know my first hand experience of five years with them. My experience was with the West Germans and not the East Germans.

Regardless, that doesn't explain destroying one's own nation and it doesn't explain the other European nations going along with it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@Denton , agreed, they're basically committing mass suicide and we're witnessing it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> @Denton , agreed, they're basically committing mass suicide and we're witnessing it.


And, their people are the ones who are suffering. Those who oppose the insanity are called Nazis, xenophobes and racists. Laws have been and are being written to silence those who are dissenters. The European lapdog media outlets suppress information so that the damage and injuries incurred due to the mass migration are not revealed.

All the while, it should be remembered that the Europeans, while smirking at Americans for being crazed gun owners, can't even defend their women and children.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> And, their people are the ones who are suffering. Those who oppose the insanity are called Nazis, xenophobes and racists. Laws have been and are being written to silence those who are dissenters. The European lapdog media outlets suppress information so that the damage and injuries incurred due to the mass migration are not revealed.
> 
> All the while, it should be remembered that the Europeans, while smirking at Americans for being crazed gun owners, can't even defend their women and children.


Reminds me of what is going on here except you forgot "deplorables"....


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Its the definition of stupidity but its not treason in itself. I do think its criminally negligent to allow all those refugees in without vetting them for terror ties simply given whats happened in the last couple years with ISIS.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

TG said:


> Germans are still full of guilt about WW2, which turned most of Europeans into refugees.. I suspect this guilt is the driving force behind Angela Merkel's open doors insanity. She mocked Vladimir Putin who said that these type of refugees are like rabid dogs, they will keep on biting your hand, no matter how much you feed them, they will never change or truly integrate into society with respect for local culture or traditions. They will destroy you in the end. Now her people are paying the price for her foolishness, she's also paying for new commers' classes on how not to rape local women and that "no" actually means "no".
> Is she a traitor? Her government supported her policies,* just one person would never be able to implement this alone.*


*
*

Did anyone tell obama the mooslim that! And letting un vetted refuges into the USA from known terrorist countries is the same as asking your enemy into your backyard and hoping their good side will keep them on their best behavior.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

traitor
[trey-ter]

noun
1.*a person who betrays another, a cause, or any trust.*
2.*a person who commits treason by betraying his or her country.*

And they do not fit this description? The German people elected their leaders and trust them to maintain their way of life.

Anyone who knowingly hands over control, or the possibility of control, to people who wish to annihilate you, your culture and your entire way of life would be a traitor. JMHO


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> traitor
> [trey-ter]
> 
> noun
> ...


That is to say, Merkel is aiding and abetting the enemy.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I vote yes. The b**ch is a traitor. If she took those muslims the first time and found out now that they are the cause of crime, then refused to take more. I would have voted no. But she knows that those animals are causing harm to her country but yet she continues to embrace them. Yes, she is a damn traitor.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is an idea of what we can look forward to if they continue bringing refugee's.

Muslims Beat White Girl Unconscious, Now She Has One Question For Liberals


----------

